# ¿Traducciones en TV, cine, libros, etc..? Translations for TV, cinema, books, etc?



## solecito

_*Me refiero a las traducciones de otro idioma a tu lengua natal.*_

_*Toco el tema porque en mi país la traducción, por ejemplo del inglés al español,(que es lo más común) en los últimos años ha mejorado muchísimo, aunque aún hay varios errores imperdonables, como la necedad de seguir traduciendo "high school" como "secundaria" ¡me saca de quicio! *_
¿Alguna escena/libro/programa ( o en la vida diaria) en particular que sabes que* fue* traducida horriblemente?
Saludos a todos y se agradecen sus comentarios.

*Translation by Like An Angel*: I'm talking about translation from other languages to your mother tongue.-
I'm starting this thread because in my country translations have gotten better, for example in the last few years translations from English to Spanish (the most common), although there are many unforgivable mistakes, such as the translation of "high school" into "secundaria" it drives me crazy!!
Is there any particular scene/book/TV program (or in daily life) that you know was horribly translated?
Greetings all and your comments are welcome

*Thank you Zeb, and thank you Like an Angel, I must apologize to this forum for my rudness of posting only in spanish when I could have done it in english too, sorry*


----------



## Reili

solecito said:
			
		

> _*Me refiero a las traducciones de otro idioma a tu lengua natal.*_
> 
> _*Toco el tema porque en mi país la traducción, por ejemplo del inglés al español,(que es lo más común) en los últimos años ha mejorado muchísimo, aunque aún hay varios errores imperdonables, como la necedad de seguir traduciendo "high school" como "secundaria" ¡me saca de quicio! *_
> ¿Alguna escena/libro/programa ( o en la vida diaria) en particular que sabes que fué traducida horriblemente?
> Saludos a todos y se agradecen sus comentarios.


 
Hola Solecito, aquí tu sombra sólo para decirte que "fué" es un monosílabo que ya no se acentúa.  Bueno en las películas todos los insultos fuertes sólo se traducen como "maldito".


----------



## LadyBlakeney

En España, a mi juicio, la labor de los traductores de películas, programas y series de televisión, documentales, etc., ha mejorado muchísimo en la última década y media. Creo que es muy loable y digno de mención, y respeto profundamente esta profesión.

No obstante, no puedo evitar que se me salten las lágrimas cada vez que oigo alguno de esos errores recurrentes de los que nadie parece darse cuenta. Por ejemplo:

- se suele traducir "actually" como "actualmente" (=currently), cuando en realidad significa "realmente, verdaderamente"

- se traduce "sensible" (ENG) con la palabra española "sensible"(=sensitive), cuando en realidad significa "sensato".

- se traduce "College" muchas veces como "colegio" (=school), cuando se debería decir "facultad" o "universidad".

Si recuerdo alguna más la pondré.

Saludos.


----------



## Fernando

De acuerdo con LB. De hecho suelen ser peores las de los periódicos y los informativos de TV (con la excusa de las prisas) que las de las películas.

Hace poco oí a una presentadora del telediario (informativo diario) diciendo que en el mundo ya éramos 6 billones de personas. ¡Me entró una sensación de agobio!


----------



## jess oh seven

en españa todas las películas extranjeras que echan son dobladas.... esto me da mucha pena porque yo creo que pierden mucho así. 

pero de todas formas, a veces sabes que están diciendo en inglés, pero lo que dicen en español es muy inexacto o no tiene sentido porque las bromas o las culturas no se coinciden.... no sé si eso tiene sentido o no...


----------



## Fernando

Si sabes inglés no tiene sentido. Si no lo sabes (95% de la población española) sí.

Esta discusión la he tenido varias veces. Evidentemente te estás perdiendo el 50% de la película con el doblaje, pero en todo caso su función es básicamente de entretenimiento.

Por otro lado, mi actor clásico favorito es James Stewart. En español tiene un avoz algo chillona pero muy correcta. En inglés tiene una voz de pito que tira de espaldas.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Cuánta razón tienes, Fernando. Si vieras el chasco que me llevé la primera vez que escuché a Humphrey Bogart en versión original, con esa voz nasal...  

Afortunadamente algunos de mis favoritos, como Burt Lancaster y Lawrence Olivier, mejoran al natural. 

En España, el doblaje de películas es una cuestión cultural y social, y un legado de la política autárquica de la dictadura franquista. Hay que entender que nuestros padres y abuelos serían reacios a que, de repente, se subtitulase la V.O. en todas las películas. No obstante, sería estupendo para mejorar el nivel de conocimiento del inglés entre las jóvenes generaciones, ya que en Latinoamérica están a años luz de nosotros en ese sentido porque hay una fuerte tradición de cine anglosajón subtitulado.



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Si sabes inglés no tiene sentido. Si no lo sabes (95% de la población española) sí.
> 
> Esta discusión la he tenido varias veces. Evidentemente te estás perdiendo el 50% de la película con el doblaje, pero en todo caso su función es básicamente de entretenimiento.
> 
> Por otro lado, mi actor clásico favorito es James Stewart. En español tiene un avoz algo chillona pero muy correcta. En inglés tiene una voz de pito que tira de espaldas.


----------



## esteban

Yo estoy a favor de que pasen TODAS las pelìculas en versiòn original (o digamos que por lo menos haya funciones en versiòn original a ciertas horas por ejemplo). No solamente en inglés...
Si la pelìcula es en chino, yo quiero verla en chino (pero bueno !que no se olviden de subtitularla!!!).
Entiendo perfectamente los argumentos de las personas que quieren ver una pelìcula en su respectivo idioma materno pero estoy seguro de que a esa persona no le gustarìa ver una pelìcula de su paìs doblada a otro idioma...
Yo vi "hable con ella" en italiano, "la vita è bella" en francés y "Pulp fiction" en espanol y aunque lo entendìa todo (y tengo que admitir que el doblaje no era un fiasco tampoco), !prefiero mil veces verlas en versiòn original!
La ùnica excepciòn son los dibujos animados, no me molesta verlos doblados...


Saludos


----------



## zebedee

Ok, a volunteer to translate the first post in this thread into English so that more people can join in.

Thank you.

zeb


----------



## Like an Angel

*Translation*: I'm talking about translation from other languages to your mother tongue.-
I'm starting this thread because in my country translations have gotten better, for example the last few years translations from English to Spanish (the most common), although there are many unforgivable mistakes, such as the translation of "high school" into "secundaria" it drives me crazy!!
Is there any particular scene/book/TV program (or in daily life) that you know was horribly translated?
Greetings all and your comments are welcome  

Well this is way too wrong maybe, but it's my try zebedee, I hope it helps!!

EDIT: PLEASE correct it, to make me able to learn from my mistakes 

EDIT by zebedee: Thanks, Like an Angel, I'm copying it into the original post so others can join in.


----------



## zebedee

Fernando said:
			
		

> James Stewart. En español tiene una voz algo chillona pero muy correcta. En inglés tiene una voz de pito que tira de espaldas.


 
¡Pero es su voz! Eso es como decir "me gusta el chocolate cuando sabe a fresa." 

El trabajo de un actor está en su interpretación: gestos, expresiones y, por supuesto, en la modulación que él o ella da a su voz. Yo no puedo decir que me gusta o no un actor hasta haberle visto y oído actuar. Para mí, una película doblada pierde muchísimo por eso. Y no porque entienda varios idiomas, prefiero escuchar los actores de una película china hablando en chino, con subtítulos, que doblados por otros actores (no tan buenos) en un idioma que entienda.

But that's his voice! That's like saying "I love chocolate when it tastes of strawberry."

An actor's interpretation is in their gestures, their expressions and of course in the modulation of their voice. I can't say if I like an actor until I've seen and heard them act. That's why a dubbed film lacks so much. And it's not because I understand various languages, actually I prefer hearing actors speaking in Chinese in a Chinese film with subtitles than hearing (lesser) actors dubbed over the top in a language I do speak.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Zebedee, creo que eso es precisamente lo que quería ilustrar Fernando con su ejemplo (abue, corrígeme si no es así). 

Yo hablé a continuación de mi experiencia con Bogart para explicar que, cuando sólo has visto a un actor en películas dobladas, tu percepción de su calidad como intérprete puede estar fuertemente distorsionada por el doblaje, llegando a parecerte que su interpretación es mucho mejor o mucho peor de lo que realmente es.

A mí siempre me ha parecido que Susan Sarandon era una actriz buenísima, pero más tarde he visto de nuevo varias de sus películas en versión original y mi opinión sobre ella ha cambiado notablemente, ya que, a mi juicio, no transmite tanto sentimiento ni caracteriza tan bien los personajes con su voz como con su cara.

Y en el caso contrario estaría Nicolas Cage. En España le doblan con una voz que, y que me perdone el doblador, lo caracteriza como lento, incluso bobo, o simplón. En cambio, su voz original está llena de matices y personalidad, y aporta mucho más a sus interpetaciones.

Al menos es así como veo yo el tema. Claro que, para gustos, los colores.

Saludos.




			
				zebedee said:
			
		

> ¡Pero es su voz! Eso es como decir "me gusta el chocolate cuando sabe a fresa."
> 
> El trabajo de un actor está en su interpretación: gestos, expresiones y, por supuesto, en la modulación que él o ella da a su voz. Yo no puedo decir que me gusta o no un actor hasta haberle visto y oído actuar. Para mí, una película doblada pierde muchísimo por eso. Y no porque entienda varios idiomas, prefiero escuchar los actores de una película china hablando en chino, con subtítulos, que doblados por otros actores (no tan buenos) en un idioma que entienda.


----------



## zebedee

Ah bien, entonces estamos diciendo lo mismo. Lo había entendido al revés. 

Me resulta algo tan básico el que un actor se exprese por su voz, que no entiendo a la gente que prefiere ver películas dobladas. 

Aunque, claro, como dices tú, hay gustos para todo y como dice Fernando ahora que he vuelto a leer su post, 





> en todo caso su función es básicamente de entretenimiento


 y depende de lo que pidas para sentirte entretenid@.

un saludo,
zeb

Oh right! So we're saying the same thing. I got the wrong end of the stick.

It's something so basic for me that an actor expresses themself through their voice that I really don't understand how people can prefer dubbed versions.

Although, like you say, each to their own taste and like Fernando says, now I've re-read his post, "in any case its rôle is basically for entertainment" and it all depends on what you need to feel entertained.

cheers,
zeb


----------



## Like an Angel

¡Muchas gracias por la correcciones Zeb! Recién las veo


----------



## solecito

*Hola otra vez Reili, bueno pues como siempre tienes razón, y he vivido equivocada toda mi vida siempre usando el acento en "fue",gracias querido.

   Yo al igual que algunos de ustedes me he llevado mis decepciones cuando llego a escuchar las voces reales de algunos actores, por que aquí en México los doblan con unas voces exelentes.
   Sin mencionar que también los tonos que usan al actuar son mucho mejores también, son más emotivos que los originales, pero no siempre es así.
   De hecho los actores de doblaje son muy reconocidos y alabados en nuestro país, y también de los traductores. Ya se hizo una costumbre que en las películas de caricaturas los actores conocidos presten sus voces para el doblaje, como Talía, Eugenio derbez, etc..*




			
				Reili said:
			
		

> Hola Solecito, aquí tu sombra sólo para decirte que "fué" es un monosílabo que ya no se acentúa.  Bueno en las películas todos los insultos fuertes sólo se traducen como "maldito".


----------



## jmx

As this is the Cultural Issues forum, my personal option is to post in English.

I've had a number of discussions on this issue, even though I'm no film lover (_cinéfilo_) particularly. Watching a movie in your own language is so comfortable ! You needn't be reading those small letters all the time.

It's also true that a bad dubbing can ruin a film. I remember very distinctly one case. I saw long ago Eric Rohmer's film "Le rayon vert", in subtitled original version. I liked it, as most films I've seen by Rohmer. Later I saw the same film on TV in Spanish. I think the actress that dubbed the main character didn't convey the same feeling about the character's psychology as the original french actress. If I had only seen the film in Spanish, I would probably consider it bad.

But if you like cinema very much, a DVD with all the different language options solves the problem. Doesn't it ?


----------



## Fernando

zebedee said:
			
		

> Aunque, claro, como dices tú, hay gustos para todo y como dice Fernando ahora que he vuelto a leer su post,  y depende de lo que pidas para sentirte entretenid@.
> 
> un saludo,
> zeb



Exact, Zeb, I am not saying you can appreciate the real Nicholas Cage when you see he is dubbed. YOU CAN NOT. The point is: Do you really care? 

1) If you love films as an art, you enjoy 'tasting' the flavour of the performance of the actors in a film, you must (mandatory) see the original version. 

A nuance: I have seen "The seven samurais" in the original version. I have no idea of Japanese. Have I better appreciated the film? Isn't it artificial to see a film when you don't get the meaning of the phrases (except staring at the bottom of the screen)? By the way, great film.

2) If not, eat chocolate with vanille flavor. To me (and maybe I am losing something) film is not an art (though it has artistic components) but an entertainment product to have fun for one hour and a half. Even when the film 'makes you think' you can better chase the points when dubbed.


----------



## Phryne

In Argentina, thank goodness, all films are subtitled and not dubbed, unless they’re for kids only. So, I grew up reading subtitles. By the age of 8 I was able to watch any foreign movie with no problem—which, in addition, helped me a lot in school. I've heard millions of times that if the movie is in your native language you can see better all expressions and nuances performed by the actors. I disagree with this statement. Not only I don't think you miss anything when you read (unless your a little slow at it), but you also gain the greatness of any sort of intonation of its original language plus the quality of speech delivery of the actors which in my opinion gets lost with the translators. Also, if you do know the language, it's a crime that you have to suffer from bad translations or little things that make any language unique.

       I also have to disagree with you, Fernando. I think film is art and can be as sublime as any other form of art. I’m a little surprised of your opinion considering that you seem to like very good films, like “Seven samurais”.

      Saludos


----------



## Fernando

I do not deny that for a very fluent person in English watching films in their native language is a crime.

But I think I am the voice of democracy here: people prefers dubbed version. Subtitling is cheaper for industry. They pay nothing for dubbing. Why do they do it? Because people prefers the dubbed version. Here in Madrid I have 'salas en versión original' when I can see the films in English. They are a minority.

Who are the countries when there are not dubbed versions? Those so little to afford a dubbed copy or when the majors are not threatened by local industry.

Phryne, the discussion on what is art or not would be very long. Let us say that every film in the top-10 last year were not art. Or at least were so art as the construction(not the designing) of a building.

And let me say that Les Luthiers are art.


----------



## Phryne

Hola Fernando!

En mi humilde opinión, la elección de subtitulos vs. doblaje es más que nada cultural. Puede ser que el subtitulado sea más barato, pero eso no quita que ciertos pueblos prefieran uno en lugar del otro. 

En Argentina no he oído más que quejas cuando doblan las películas, por ejemplo respecto a las que pasan en TV abierta (siempre dobladas), o críticas hechas por mis compatriotas que viven en España. Por amplia mayoría, te diría que los argentinos preferimos los subtítulos. Por lo cual entiendo que a uds. los españoles les guste el doblaje y nadie quiera ir a los cines con subtítulos. 

Para ampliar un poco más que no es algo económico, en EEUU las películas se subtitulan en los cines, jamás se doblan.

Y respecto al tema arte, bueno, todo arte presta a porquerías... que levamos a hacer.... 

saludos


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Phryne said:
			
		

> Y respecto al tema arte, bueno, todo arte presta a porquerías... que levamos a hacer....



Following Zeb and Jmartins' inititative, I'm switching to English to reach more forum members (not that I say anything interesting... ). I'll try to translate my previous posts (hard work at this time in the morning!).

I fully agree with Phryne's assertion: a human expression can be an art and produce a huge amount of rubbish. Does it make it less of an art? I guess it's the sign o' the times... To me, film used to be an art and, even today, I come across a tiny little work of art every now and then... (e.g. Les Choristes, I think it is a simple nice story told with the savoir faire of older days).

By the way, I've seen so much rubbish in painting, sculpture, architecture, theatre, music, etc. that from Fernando's perspective I wouldn't have any art left to think about!!!  (Do not take me too seriously...  at myself)


----------



## Fernando

Phryne said:
			
		

> Para ampliar un poco más que no es algo económico, en EEUU las películas se subtitulan en los cines, jamás se doblan.



Who is seeing foreign films in the States? General public? I think not. I assume you are a film watcher in NY. Would you say your mate next seat is a typical American?

About Argentina, are you sure that most of the complaints about dubbing is that Spanish (from Spain) dubbing is disgusting to argentinians? Hamlet (the theater workm, not the film) is performed with subtitles in the Buenos Aires teathers?

Just to make it clear: I think that there is bad painting, but that means bad art, not no art. The concept of 'art' is elusive, and I feel we are falling in a nominalist discussion. As a Borges follower I think humand beings perform art several times a year, when walking or speaking with their friends. My point is that a project of ten million dollars (an independent American film) is not art. It can not be one man's expression, but a project of a colectivity (a company. THAT IS NOT BAD. I would say that 'The lord of the rings' is a great film (with no artistic intention) when I think that most French films (not Amelie, not Delicatessen,...) are horrible 'art' films... which should be burnt.


----------



## cuchuflete

solecito said:
			
		

> *Thank you Zeb, and thank you Like an Angel, I must apologize to this forum for my rudness of posting only in spanish when I could have done it in english too, sorry*



Hola Solecito,

You are most welcome to start threads in this Foro de Cultura in any of the WR forum languages.  We have had numerous threads in Spanish only.  That's fine.  If you wish to have a multi-lingual discussion, translations are welcome.   No need to apologize/apologise.

Un saludo,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Phryne

Hola Fernando. 
OK, switching back to English (good point Lady!)


			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Who is seeing foreign films in the States? General public? I think not. I assume you are a film watcher in NY. Would you say your mate next seat is a typical American?


 Well, the average Argentine doesn't watch non-American films either. Nevertheless, these American films are all subtitled in the same fashion as foreign films are subtitled in the US, including blockbusters like "La vita é bella". 





> About Argentina, are you sure that most of the complaints about dubbing is that Spanish (from Spain) dubbing is disgusting to argentinians?


 Argies don't like dubbing either with Spanish or Argentine accent. I am positive about that, because I hate it, because everybody I have ever watched a dubbed movie with or commented about it admitted to hate it and because I've heard many of my country fellows complaining about the dubbing in Spain. The problem is the “dubbing”, not that it comes from Spain.


> Hamlet (the theater workm, not the film) is performed with subtitles in the Buenos Aires teathers?


Hamlet is a PLAY, and the actors speak in their native language (Spanish in Buenos Aires). Films are a different story. Dubbing is a second actor acting on top of the original actor. What bothers people is the non-matching voice and the fact that you lose most of the original acting performance (the voice tones, intonation, nuances, etc). I don't understand why you're so reluctant see that people can dislike dubbed films. I mean, if you don't see why some people can hate this (and when I mean hate, I mean it with heart and soul  ), I don't think this conversation has any point whatsoever.

      Saludos


----------



## Fernando

Phryne said:
			
		

> , if you don't see why some people can hate this (and when I mean hate, I mean it with heart and soul  ), I don't think this conversation has any point whatsoever.



If you do not see that this is exactly what we are discussing about I agree with you. I has no point.

I give you an advice (given that the dubbing disturbs you so much): 

Do-not-watch-dubbed-films. People is free. In Spain they watch non-dubbed films. In US they do not see foreign films. So what?

I hate Picasso when painting a version of 'Las Meninas' (no doubt, art). I think he should have been fire twice and I hate the people who like that stupid imitation, pretending to do it better than Velázquez. Am I going to burn Picasso's picture? No.


----------



## Like an Angel

Well, thank this thread I've learn a new word _dubbing  _ 

I remember in a TV programme -don't remember which one- they translated "I'll die of boredom" as "Me moriría de aburri*ción*", till today I play jokes with this when I have to say "what a bore!" I say "¡Qué aburrición!, just to people that knows me very well of course  

We also had an Argentinian version of "The Nanny", the Argentinian Nanny used to say "Eso me pasa por pensar todo lo que digo", when I think what she wanted to say was "Eso me pasa por decir todo lo que pienso", don't know about the English expresion for this, but I think it was a misinterpret.


----------



## astronauta

I don't know about you but it drives me ABSOLUTELY NUTS to watch a dubbed foreign film in Mexico and South America...

The translations are so collosaly horrendous it makes me sick, it also makes me sick that children are picking up those bad translations and therfore butchering the Spanish language...

I wonder who makes these translations????

I have written a very serious letter to Warner Brothers for making the following thanslations in the "Bend it like Beckham" movie distributed down south:

-Oh, we got sweatshirts!
-Oh! Camisetas sudadas! (sweated shirts)

-why don't you hang beautiful sceneries instead of that white guy?
-Por que no cuelgas preciosos escenarios en vez de este hombre?

And so on...

My complaints are about most widely distributed movies including Shreck, Spiderman, and so on...

Anyone feels the same?


----------



## duder

I much prefer a subtitled movie to a dubbed one, although dubbed movies can be good for the humor value sometimes. I have seen a fair amount of movies dubbed into Spanish and the quality of acting is often lost in the translation as well. The only movies that I have seen dubbed into English are old _Godzilla_ films and martial arts movies, which are generally pretty strange (so bad that they're good). I can imagine that it could get frustrating in places where a lot of the movies are "imports".


----------



## belén

I have been fighting against dubbing in Spain for as long as I can remember, 90% of the movies that are released are dubbed and most Spanish cities (except for the bigger ones) don't even have cinema theaters with the options of watching the same movie in the original version. I think dubbing a film is destroying something that another person did and should be illegal. 

Many Spanish people don't even want to hear about subtitles because they tell you "I don't have enough time to read" and of course ,that's just a lousy excuse because they have probably never seen a subtitled film or they would know they have more than enough time to read...But the film distributors (of commercial films)" are a strong guild and there is a lot of money involved so I guess I will have to keep fighting almost solo.

Belén


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

I totally hate dubbed films, too! I think that's pretty Latinamerican, because here the only dubbed films you can see in theaters are those for kids. (Finding Nemo, etc.). I only like these films dubbed, and only when they're cartoons. For example, today I went to the cinema and watched "The Protector" (they translated it as "Niñera a prueba de balas", weird). In case you don't know, it's not a cartoon film, so as soon as I heard the first word in Spanish I thought: "NOOO, SH*T!". It's just horrible when they're not cartoons, because you see the mouth moving and the speaking doesn't match, it's just gross!

Por cierto, Belén, sé exactamente de lo que hablas. Yo estuve en España conociendo y quería ir con mi amigo al cine en Barcelona a ver "Meet the Fockers". Cuando nos dijeron que era doblada nos salimos corriendo!!


----------



## Fernando

There is yet a thread on the topic:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=36475


EDIT by Zebedee: Thanks for pointing that out, Fernando. I've merged the two together.


----------



## astronauta

Belen pero habra que admitir que Espan~a hace un trabajo fenomenal al doblar!! Utiliza expresiones locales que quedan estupendamente, no solo la traduccion literal...

Que tal en Bridget Jones cuando Hugh le dice a Bridget: Y este cacho de bragas?!?!?!!?

O en Hitchickers Guide to the Galaxy cuando todos los extraterrestrres tienen acento diferente (gallego, andaluz, etc) bueno, yo es que me parto!!!!

Lo patetico son las traducciones literales que los pobres pequen~os en Latinoamerica aprenden y cuando empiezan a hablar como guiris perdidos en Mexico y los padres y familiares que tienen que aguantarlo.... Todo por ahorrarse unos dolares en una buena traduccion...Verdaderamente vergonzoso para compan~ias tan grandes como WB, WD, et al...


----------



## belén

astronauta vegetariana said:
			
		

> Belen pero habra que admitir que Espan~a hace un trabajo fenomenal al doblar!! Utiliza expresiones locales que quedan estupendamente, no solo la traduccion literal...
> 
> Que tal en Bridget Jones cuando Hugh le dice a Bridget: Y este cacho de bragas?!?!?!!?
> 
> O en Hitchickers Guide to the Galaxy cuando todos los extraterrestrres tienen acento diferente (gallego, andaluz, etc) bueno, yo es que me parto!!!!
> 
> Lo patetico son las traducciones literales que los pobres pequen~os en Latinoamerica aprenden y cuando empiezan a hablar como guiris perdidos en Mexico y los padres y familiares que tienen que aguantarlo.... Todo por ahorrarse unos dolares en una buena traduccion...Verdaderamente vergonzoso para compan~ias tan grandes como WB, WD, et al...



LLámame radical, pero creo que el trabajo de doblador no debería ni existir. No lo justifico ni aún con los mejores doblajes...llevo muchos años sufriendo barrabasadas y verdaderos sacrilegios a las bromas, juegos de palabras, voces originales, tonalidades, texturas, modulaciones... de los actores que se metieron en un papel para entregarse al 100% y no para que llegase alguien y les robara un 50% de su trabajo sólo porque aquí somos unos vagos que no queremos leer subtítulos..

Bueno, mejor dejo el tema que me caliento!! 

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## astronauta

Por supuesto Belen, tienes razon, por que como lo habian dicho antes, sabes ingles, para los que no, pues casi todo vale, cosa que me molesta por que hasta para los subtitulos habra que hacer una traduccion profesional.


----------



## belén

astronauta vegetariana said:
			
		

> Por supuesto Belen, tienes razon, por que como lo habian dicho antes, sabes ingles, para los que no, pues casi todo vale, cosa que me molesta por que hasta para los subtitulos habra que hacer una traduccion profesional.



Va más allá del inglés...a mi las películas dobladas me molestan aunque sean coreanas o lituanas .No hablo esos idiomas pero reconozco el trabajo que ha puesto el actor en ellas aún sin entenderle.

Me molesta cuando la gente me dice "ah claro, tú las vas a ver subtituladas porque hablas inglés" (no lo digo por ti..es que me pasa mucho) y me canso de decir que de verdad, no es eso por lo que _milito_...


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Belén, dime dónde hay que apuntarse para militar porque, no sólo comparto tus sentimientos sobre el tema, es que ya no sé cómo engañar a mis amigos para que me acompañen a ver películas en versión original...


----------



## Fernando

Como ya comenté en mi otro correo, a mí me tendréis en el otro lado de la trinchera. 

Considero ocioso repetir lo que ya comenté en el otro hilo.


----------

